# WIA - WIA Gold



## System (10 March 2011)

Argentina Mining Limited (AVK) is exploring for gold and copper in San Juan Province, Argentina.

http://www.argentinamining.com.au


----------



## con085 (22 November 2011)

*Re: AVK - Argentina Mining*

Anyone buying into this stock? It looks promising.


----------



## springhill (4 July 2012)

*Re: AVK - Argentina Mining*

No chatter on ASF about Argentina Mining, announcement out today regarding extension to their Cerro Blanco Project.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120704/pdf/4277dhczd3gt2d.pdf

Flagship Cerro Blanco Project Area of Influence increased by 159%
HIGHLIGHTS
• Strategic and geologically prospective ground holding
• Expands Cerro Blanco Project area by almost 21,000Ha or 159%
• Geochemistry and alteration imagery highlights exploration targets.
• 5 year Option to Purchase 100%,
• Alteration zones at Despoblados and La Fortuna trend into optioned ground

ACQUISITION
Divisoria Project – extending the Cerro Blanco Project area
On 3 July 2012, Argentina Mining’s wholly owned Argentine subsidiary, Entropy Resources SA (ERSA), signed a five (5) year Option to Purchase with an Argentine national and geologist, relating to the 20,641Ha “Divisoria” Project, a suite of tenements which are mostly contiguous with the southern, eastern and western boundaries of Argentina Mining’s 12,955Ha Cerro Blanco Project in San Juan Province, Argentina


Agreement Details
The Agreement gives ERSA the exclusive Right to Explore, with an Option to Purchase a 100% interest in the tenements for a period of five (5) years, until 30 June 2017

*AVK also have the Tres Amigos Project
*Geochemistry
A campaign of mapping and sampling of artisanal underground mine workings at Tres Amigos was undertaken in March 2012. The objective of the program was to gain an understanding of the extent and type of mineralization styles in the project area and an insight into the spatial and temporal relationships of the radial veins systems peripheral to the main intrusive porphyry body at the centre of the project.
• Geophysics defines 2 high-chargeability targets, between surface and 400m depth• 8.67g/t gold and 0.35% copper over 30cm in sampling of Vladimiro Mine veins



*San Francisco Project – Las LeÃ±as Valley
*Following the refurbishment of over 55km of access road during the December 2011 quarter, new work undertaken at the Las LeÃ±as Valley Prospect, in the San Francisco Project, during the reporting period included:
• Construction and improvement of 6km of access road
• Excavation of 10.7km of sampling trenches
• 2 preliminary reconnaissance expeditions of 10 and 3 days duration to map and sample the most promising epithermal veins
• Preliminary geological mapping of lithology with major silicified areas, quartz dikes and associated structures

In the first sampling campaign, 112 rock-chip samples tested the broad geochemistry around Las
LeÃ±as, with 5 samples yielding gold greater than 100ppb, up to a maximum of 1120ppb (1.12 g/t), from chip samples over a distance of 2 to 3m across veins.
In the second sampling campaign, 34 rock-chip samples were taken on or near a large prominent NNW-trending epithermal quartz vein, with 8 samples yielding gold greater than 100ppb, up to a maximum of 332 ppb, from rock-chip samples over sample widths across the vein structure of no greater than 0.4m per sample. Results and value distribution for both programs are summarized in Figures 14 & 15 which show distinct gold anomalism associated with the main vein structure.
So far, approximately 60% of the Las LeÃ±as target area has been examined. A number of areas of intense oxidation and widespread silicification have been identified, with two particular zones of oxidation being differentiated.


• 3.7km long mineralized epithermal vein system mapped
• Reconnaissance rock-chip sampling of major vein yields 1.12g/t Au
• Extensive surrounding hydrothermal alteration and gold anomalism



Just under 60m FPO shares and $900k in the kitty.


----------



## System (5 December 2014)

On December 5th, 2014, Argentina Mining Limited (AVK) changed its name and ASX code to Tanga Resources Limited (TRL).


----------



## frugal.rock (15 July 2020)

Mr Brown, has gone to town.


----------



## System (6 December 2021)

On December 6th, 2021, Tanga Resources Limited (TRL) changed its name and ASX code to WIA Gold Limited (WIA).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 December 2021)

In November,  the earlier TRL received firm commitments to raise $4.6 million (before costs) through the placement of 92 million shares at $0.05 per New Share to sophisticated and institutional investors.  Tanga Chairman, Andrew Pardey, commented:


> “We are pleased with the strong support for the Placement from existing and new shareholders. Since acquiring our gold exploration interests in Côte d’Ivoire in September 2020, we have applied a systematic approach that has included data review, extensive geochemistry and regolith mapping, which has identified multiple priority targets for follow up, which we plan to test with RC drilling in our upcoming work program.





> In Namibia, a similar approach has been undertaken on our Damaran project and work is now under way to plan follow up drilling at the extensive Kokoseb gold anomaly,1 with a first phase RC and diamond drilling program to commence in the March quarter of 2022.





> With Tanga strongly positioned to advance its exploration efforts in both Côte d’Ivoire and Namibia following completion of the Placement, we look forward to testing these highly prospective targets.”




_Use of funds Proceeds from the Placement will be applied towards Tanga’s ongoing gold exploration programs in Côte d’Ivoire and Namibia and general working capital. In Côte d’Ivoire, the Company plans to undertake auger and reverse circulation (RC) drilling at the Mankono Project and RC drilling and surface geochemistry at the Bouaflé Project. In Namibia, an RC and diamond drilling program to test the Kokoseb gold anomaly and an airborne magnetic survey at the Okombahe permit is planned to commence in the first quarter of 2022.  _

So, out with the old, in with the new board / management / shareholders? Only the hopefulness to bring in a big one and reward 2 out of three aforementioned remains.


----------

